# non ce la faccio più



## Fabio04

salve volevo sapere la traduzione francese di alcune espressioni, che è difficile trovare in rete:

non ce la faccio più

GRAZIE!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Fabio04 e benvenut@ in WRF,
Anzitutto, dovresti leggere questo 


Fabio04 said:


> salve volevo sapere la traduzione francese di alcune espressioni, che è difficile trovare in rete:
> 
> non ce la faccio più ==> je n'y arrive plus
> 
> GRAZIE!!


Alla prossima !


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Fabio04 e benvenut@ in WRF,
> Anzitutto, dovresti leggere questo
> 
> non ce la faccio più ==> je n'y arrive plus
> 
> Alla prossima !


 
non ce la faccio più ==> je n'en peux plus/j'en ai marre

ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

patrovytt said:


> non ce la faccio più ==> je n'en peux plus/j'en ai marre


  *Exact *.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer le premier trou dans lequel je pourrais rentrer pour me cacher ? Merci d'avance ...

Allez, salut !


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> *Exact *.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer le premier trou dans lequel je pourrais rentrer pour me cacher ? Merci d'avance ...
> 
> Allez, salut !


Ne t'enquiète pas... tu ne peux pas t'imaginer combien de fois ça m'arrive 
Ciao


----------



## brian

Ragazzi, per favore, una domanda per thread.  Fabio, benvenuto in WRF! Prima di creare un altro thread, ti prego di dare un'occhiata al regolamento: Bienvenue sur le forum français-italien ! / Benvenuti al forum francese-italiano!

brian
moderatore


----------



## Ruminante

Hey... Se parliamo di qualcosa che non si riesce piu' a fare, ad es. reggersi ad una corda, che so, 

non ce la faccio più ==> je n'y arrive plus 

La situazione opposta, "ce la faccio", sarebbe "J'y arrive".

Nel senso piu' comune di "mi sono rotto le scatole", non ce la faccio piu' è tradotto come ha proposto patrovytt.

Non lo dico per tirare su matoupaschat  ma perchè penso veramente che le due traduzioni siano esatte, a seconda del contesto.

Bonne journée


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Rumi, 
Grazie di avermi tirato su dal buco , fosse anche nel supremo interesse della lingua  ! Mi sembrava di aver visto più volte questa espressione nel senso che ci davo, ignoravo comunque la traduzione "j'en ai marre", "ça me casse les pieds". Te ne sono debitore .
Sbagliando s'impara !


----------

